
Generating omnichromatic images - lelf
http://blog.jverkamp.com/2015/01/01/generating-omnichromatic-images/
======
devindotcom
If you like these, be sure to check out AllRGB, which has lots more:

[http://allrgb.com/](http://allrgb.com/)

~~~
nullc
It stinks that the adverts aren't required to meet the constraint.

